# Arturia V Collection 8 released



## doctoremmet (Dec 8, 2020)

At the moment, their site is down for me...

*4 new instruments:*
Juno 6
Emulator II
OB-Xa
Vocoder

*2 old ones in updated version:*
Jupiter 8 V4
Stage 1973 V2

Anyone know what the upgrade price is from V7? I can’t even login right now


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 8, 2020)

Definitely a one-stop shop for decent softsynths and effects.

There's absolutely better - at least better sounding - options for several of the included items (but not all), but for more $$. So... trade-offs and personal priorities.

My crossgrade price is $349 from Pigments. I'm not interested in the package, however, as I have more than enough other plugins already.


----------



## Saya (Dec 8, 2020)

rumours are upgrade price is now different for different version users.

Mine is V7 @ 199.. heard that V6 is @ 299

waiting for better upgrade price/deal, too much for this year


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 8, 2020)

Yes 199 is pretty steep for these additions, agreed. Are these upgrades on sale every once in a while?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 8, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes 199 is pretty steep for these additions, agreed. Are these upgrades on sale every once in a while?


It seems to me that in the past they have had a half price sale on the upgrade by the next summer. I'm still on 5, so I have no idea what my upgrade price will be.


----------



## hessproject (Dec 8, 2020)

One thing to note for new purchasers: it does appear you can get the $199 upgrade price from the rent to own plan from splice even if you're not fully paid


----------



## tf-drone (Dec 8, 2020)

I only recently upgraded from 5 to 7, for 99 instead of 199 or 299, I do not remember. And I recall it was the same upgrade price earlier this year. So hopes are high for a sale. BTW my upgrade price is 199 too.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 8, 2020)

_From the irresistible retro flutters of Mellotron V to the nostalgic digital grit of Emulator II V, these virtual instruments combine unrivalled sonic authenticity with advanced modern features that go far beyond their ancestors._

What’s new in V Collection 8?

4 brand new instruments
• Jun-6V: Legendary easy-to-use polysynth with an irresistible creamy sound that stirs the soul.
• Emulator II V: An ‘80s sampling icon retrofitted for dusty lo-fi charm and modern playability.
• Vocoder V: The original 16-channel vocoder, supercharged with its own sampler & synth engine.
• OB-Xa V: The renowned polysynth hitmaker known for cinematic pads and growling bass alike.

2 upgraded titles
• Jup-8 V: The legendary polyphonic flagship reborn w/ a colossal new sound & modulation engine.
• Stage-73 V: EP classic w/ redesigned physical modeling for new levels of soulful authenticity & variety.

Analog Lab V
Every new instrument in V Collection 8 has had its workflow upgraded. Enjoy 4 new control macros, a smart new browser, step-by-step integrated tutorials, and a fresh selection of sounds for the ultimate streamlined creative process.

PatchWorks
700 new & expertly-curated patches that elevate V Collection’s synthesizers beyond their hardware predecessors. From vintage disco basslines to breathtaking filmscore ambience, PatchWorks combines past, present, and future in spectacular sonic fashion.

Your dream workflow
• Ultimate control - Get hands-on with V Collection 8 thanks to smart MIDI controller integration, with intuitive mapping and 4 control macros for every instrument.
• DAW-compatible - Use V Collection’s instruments standalone or in your DAW of choice for an easy workflow that suits you style.
• Integrated tutorials - Get to grips quickly with easy-to-follow tutorials for each instrument, covering essential controls, sound design tips, and more.
• Smart browsing - Find your sound instantly. Browse intuitively by type, instrument, sound designer, and more - you can even save your favorite presets for later.

SPECIAL LAUNCH OFFER: To celebrate the launch of V Collection 8, we’re offering an exclusive intro deal – users can login to their account & access their personal offer price until January 10th 2021. Due to the inclusion of more instruments, sounds and workflow improvements, the collection will now be priced at €599 as standard.

More information on Arturia website: https://www.arturia.com/products/analog-classics/v-collection/overview#en


----------



## easyrider (Dec 8, 2020)

Price increase from €499 to €599

I didn’t have any V Collection....but I bought V7 last week for €149...my upgrade price is €199

So €348 for V8 for me....

I doubt V8 will be on sale 50% off anytime soon so I’ll get it on the 4 x month plan...


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 8, 2020)

I passed on upgrading to V7 from V6 as it felt like a meh kind of upgrade even @$99 during the summer sale for me.
I’m really not sure I will even bother with upgrading to V8 next summer if the sale has it for $150(my current upgrade price is $299)
I have lots of great synths from many developers,somehow Arturia for the most part really never sounds like the legendary synths they are trying to emulate. They sound like generic emulations that almost captures the spirit of the original but often somehow falls short and sounds like a plugin.
I’d rather have 3 or 4 GREAT synths than 20 synths that are OK but not totally mind-blowing.
Of course this is just an opinion but I wish Arturia’s focus was more on quality than quantity.
The upgrade price of $299 for me? Even if I was working and had money to burn NOT even a consideration.
For now I’ll pass.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 8, 2020)

Their best emulation is the DX7. Gotta hand it to Arturia; that one sounds extremely authentic. I have A/B tested it with a number of hardware units 






And believe me, softsynths have their own advantages... ❤


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 8, 2020)

@doctoremmet 

Yeah a few like the DX7 are very good but imo most are mediocre.


----------



## Pier (Dec 8, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Arturia for the most part really never sounds like the legendary synths they are trying to emulate. They sound like generic emulations that almost captures the spirit of the original but often somehow falls short and sounds like a plugin.



I totally agree with you here.

Arturia seems to always release half baked products unlike other devs like U-He which go the extra mile to deliver a quality software product.

Personally I only owned Pigments 2 and refunded it after a number of UI bugs and a terrible support experience with Arturia.


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm on V5 and with the upgrade at £299 it looks like I'll be staying on V5.


----------



## telecode101 (Dec 8, 2020)

Big Arturia fan here. But to be honest, the only things that appeal to me in V8 are the new Analog Lab and new Jupiter update. I will probably hold off and wait for a $99 deal.


----------



## HeliaVox (Dec 8, 2020)

I purchased the OB-xA when it came out recently, so my update price from 7 to 8 is 150


----------



## lumcas (Dec 8, 2020)

Let the sale waiting game begin!!!😎👍


----------



## Sonarium (Dec 10, 2020)

I'n on V7 and did not upgrade to V8 yet, but I received _Analog Lab V_ as a free upgrade.

But I received no upgrades for Stage-73 and Jup-8 to their latest version.
All the other instruments got an update to the latest version.
In the past, also upgrades were included (like from B3 V1 to B3 V2)?
Did that change?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 11, 2020)

They didn't include Stage-73 or Jup-8 because apparently those are complete re-writes. They do seem to be much improved in their latest incarnations. 

Based on how it sounds in Analog Lab V, I also really like Emulator V.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm on V6 (V3 -> V4 -> V5 -> V6) and with the upgrade at 299,-
If I'd buy it for new I also had to pay 299,- (I know it's just a sale...anyway)
That fact shows me that Arturia definitely does not care for long time regular customers concerning upgrades.
So I do not care about Arturia any more. Thank god there are alternatives for the Instruments I like!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2020)

The Cherry Audio standalone synths are pretty neat for $25. Absolutely!


----------



## Laddy (Dec 13, 2020)

Ronny D. Ana said:


> I'm on V6 (V3 -> V4 -> V5 -> V6) and with the upgrade at 299,-
> If I'd buy it for new I also had to pay 299,- (I know it's just a sale...anyway)
> That fact shows me that Arturia definitely does not care for long time regular customers concerning upgrades.
> So I do not care about Arturia any more. Thank god there are alternatives for the Instruments I like!


Full price now is 499, no?


----------



## gamma-ut (Dec 13, 2020)

I think some people have got confused by the way that Arturia shows the price to you when you're logged in to their site that makes it look as though a new copy of V8 is the same as their personal upgrade price.


----------



## mr336 (Dec 14, 2020)

Ronny D. Ana said:


> I'm on V6 (V3 -> V4 -> V5 -> V6) and with the upgrade at 299,-
> If I'd buy it for new I also had to pay 299,- (I know it's just a sale...anyway)
> That fact shows me that Arturia definitely does not care for long time regular customers concerning upgrades.
> So I do not care about Arturia any more. Thank god there are alternatives for the Instruments I like!


V6 here. Silly pricing and agree with this comment.


----------



## fourier (Dec 14, 2020)

I've barely scratched the surface playing with Juno 6 and Vocoder V, but I feel like I'm 20 again. Biggest "problem" right now is that there's so much fun to be had I get stuck for hours and hours just tweaking and playing around with the possibilities. I think Arturia has done an incredible job, and having access to them is (almost) priceless. Having Arturia Keylab 88 MkII as my new workstation isn't a minus either, though.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Dec 14, 2020)

Laddy said:


> Full price now is 499, no?


Yes, you are right, they changed the price. It was 299,- when I posted my primary statement.
Curious fortune...


----------



## cqd (Dec 14, 2020)

Yeah, them changing the upgrade pricing for different versions may have lost me..I have all the effect, pigments and v6,.I was expecting the upgrade to be 99 during a sale..yeah, not impressed..


----------



## Laddy (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm on V5 now, and I think I will upgrade, but I can wait until it's 50% off.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm not an Arturia Synths Fan.

I have their Arturia Collections ver. 6, I don't like it, so I don't use it.

I passed on Version 7, and will also pass on Version 8.


----------



## method1 (Dec 14, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I'm not an Arturia Synths Fan.
> 
> I have their Arturia Collections ver. 6, I don't like it, so I don't use it.
> 
> I passed on Version 7, and will also pass on Version 8.



Agree with you there, sometimes I feel like they're all the same synth with a different skin (aside from the sampler emulations) - Pigments is very good though.

Diva covers the Roland/OB/moog thing and sounds way better, and then there's Repro for the prophet vibe.


----------



## dgburns (Dec 14, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Their best emulation is the DX7. Gotta hand it to Arturia; that one sounds extremely authentic. I have A/B tested it with a number of hardware units
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I agree. The DX7 is good, the rest is ok.


----------



## telecode101 (Dec 14, 2020)

method1 said:


> Agree with you there,* sometimes I feel like they're all the same synth with a different skin* (aside from the sampler emulations) - Pigments is very good though.
> 
> Diva covers the Roland/OB/moog thing and sounds way better, and then there's Repro for the prophet vibe.



well, thats not true at all. U-he do indeed make great products but they are not attempts to replicate the original hardware synths like Arturia do. If you want try to see what it's like to use an ARP 2600 or Jupiter 8 on your computer screen -- Arturia do it best. U-he are also a much bigger CPU hog than Arturia VSTs.


----------



## method1 (Dec 15, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> well, thats not true at all. U-he do indeed make great products but they are not attempts to replicate the original hardware synths like Arturia do. If you want try to see what it's like to use an ARP 2600 or Jupiter 8 on your computer screen -- Arturia do it best. U-he are also a much bigger CPU hog than Arturia VSTs.



Just my opinion  

To me there is a commonality of tone across the Arturia analog emulations.

While DIVA does not emulate specific synths, it gives one the ingredients for building ones own "emulation" and I prefer the way it sounds when doing so, and yes, that does come at the cost of higher cpu usage.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 16, 2020)

I was a bit surprised that Jupiter 8 has no backward compatibility, but I suppose I'll have time over the holidays to port my twelve custom patches to the new version, and it's worth it due to how much better it sounds as well as having a far easier-on-the-eyes interface that is more intuitive and full-featured.

Originally I was going to pass as I owned a Juno60 back in the day and never warmed to it like I did the out-of-my-price-range Jupiters at that time. And also I love my XILS vocoders (and the no-longer-working ELS Vocoder from Eiosis), but the Moog Vocoder started sounding better to me after I listened to more of the demos so I went ahead and spent $150 on the upgrade (I already own OBX).


----------



## easyrider (Dec 29, 2020)

I’m still on V7 and analogue Lab 5 has appeared in my account along with updates for nearly all synths...

Does this mean I get the V8 updates and Analogue Lab 5 if I stay on V7 just not the 4 new synths?


----------



## hessproject (Dec 29, 2020)

I agree about the pricing/upgrades being a bit bonkers, but I'm a bit surprised to see some of the comments disliking the synths themselves. I've found just about every synth to be close enough to the original. Maybe this is me being an apologist, but I don't expect a $500 collection to win in a straight A/B test against multiple pieces of $15k hardware, I think "close enough" meets most use cases. The interfaces are generally well designed and mostly faithful, and the hidden things like extra effects and LFOs are always appreciated from a sound design perspective. I would rate Arturia collection just below Omni and Serum in terms of my go-to synths (and I own Diva and Repro)


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 29, 2020)

Also got Analog Lab V ___ added to 4. Delighted ! Will continue to purchase Banks for Lab until some unexpected pressure to go for Collection 8. 
Very pleased with Floyd Tribute, Tangerine Tribute, Vangelis Tribute, Richard Devine's Signature 2. Great value, and large selection.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 29, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I’m still on V7 and analogue Lab 5 has appeared in my account along with updates for nearly all synths...
> 
> Does this mean I get the V8 updates and Analogue Lab 5 if I stay on V7 just not the 4 new synths?


I only own AL4 and noticed that AL5 showed in my account to my surprise. 
Bought it second hand for peanuts so this is a nice surprise. 

Install what you have and see if it looks like the run-through for V8!


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 29, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I’m still on V7 and analogue Lab 5 has appeared in my account along with updates for nearly all synths...
> 
> Does this mean I get the V8 updates and Analogue Lab 5 if I stay on V7 just not the 4 new synths?


No, you get Analog Lab V because you have a license for Lab 4.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 29, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> No, you get Analog Lab V because you have a license for Lab 4.



ok thanks for clarifying...


----------



## Jkist (Dec 29, 2020)

Any reason to keep AL4 installed if we already get a free update to 5? I assume they have the same content, but AL5 has more features and updated engine or something? Sorry, I know I should probably be asking Arturia directly, but perhaps someone here does know.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 29, 2020)

Jkist said:


> Any reason to keep AL4 installed if we already get a free update to 5? I assume they have the same content, but AL5 has more features and updated engine or something? Sorry, I know I should probably be asking Arturia directly, but perhaps someone here does know.


If I recall correctly AL5 is a decent upgrade. 
The main reason to keep 4 installed is if it's required for compatibility with old projects.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 29, 2020)

I read that some of the tweakablity is lost in AL5 in some of the presets....


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 2, 2021)

This finally got me to upgrade my copy of Analog Lab Lite 4 to full Analog Lab. Was a bit concerned, as Arturia was offering an upgrade to Analog Lab V for $199, but sure enough, paid my $69 to upgrade to 4, and V came along for free.

It does appear that tweakability has been changed quite a bit - instead of up to 10 knobs and 9 faders in Analog Lab 4 (which controlled different settings, depending on the preset), Analog Lab V has 9 knobs (including Master) that always control the same settings, and no faders. There are also some settings that have moved to the separate Studio tab, but I think there has been a rethink on how to approach tweakability with Analog Lab, likely with the goal of making it a bit easier to understand (all the settings in AL4 made it a bit daunting for newbies like myself). I'm guessing that Arturia sees the V Collection as the product for people who want deeper tweakability.


----------



## ElectricFrog (Jan 10, 2021)

telecode101 said:


> Big Arturia fan here. But to be honest, the only things that appeal to me in V8 are the new Analog Lab and new Jupiter update. I will probably hold off and wait for a $99 deal.


Here is the new Arturia Jupiter and TAL J-8
Interesting similarities and differences.


----------



## scentline (Mar 17, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> No, you get Analog Lab V because you have a license for Lab 4.


You can hear the presets of OB-Xa V through the Alnlog Lab V update although you don’t get the complete control as far as I know.


----------



## SteveK (Apr 17, 2021)

Picked this up at Easter thanks to a nice enhanced cross grade deal from @jrrshop 

There is obviously a lot to explore and some great content. Love the Fairlight CMI!

One query though. It’s quite well known that the DX7 V velocity response is significantly different using the default DX7 setting compared the Full setting but it seems you have to edit this every time you select a new patch which is very annoying. Is there any way to set this globally to Full please? The patches range come alive in Full mode.

Thanks a lot
Steve


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 17, 2021)

SteveK said:


> Picked this up at Easter thanks to a nice enhanced cross grade deal from @jrrshop
> 
> There is obviously a lot to explore and some great content. Love the Fairlight CMI!
> 
> ...


The original DX7’s keyboard’s max velocity went up to midi value 100 I believe instead of 127. Can’t you save the Full setting in a patch?


----------



## SteveK (Apr 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The original DX7’s keyboard’s max velocity went up to midi value 100 I believe instead of 127. Can’t you save the Full setting in a patch?


Thanks. Yes I could save patches but that is a bit of time as all need to be saved. I just hoped there may be a global preference I could select. A lot of great patches lack the dynamics which really bring them to life and sparkle if not set to full.


----------

